# Weltmeister: Meteor VS Caprise



## _Scandalli_ (7 Окт 2012)

Думаю о покупке эстрадного, концертного инструмента. Что лучше по весу, нажатию и, конечно же, по звучанию (бас в том числе). Думаю, что Консона тяжеловата для выступления стоя. 
Как вы считаете?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Окт 2012)

Консона не намного тяжелее прямодечного Weltmeistera. Всё неудобство этого инструмента заключается в его правой клавиатуре. Слишком много танцев с бубном, что бы довести её до ума. Виной тому неудачная конструкция правой механики с применением двойного рычага. Да и по голосам она не лучше обычного прямодечника. 
Главное, Вы не озвучили ЦЕНУ ВОПРОСА. Если это 30-40 рублей, то однозначно Welt б/у, если около 100, то можно поискать Итальянца в приличном состоянии. Обратите внимание на мюзетные варианты. Они бывают дешевле, т.к. менее востребованы в муз.школах. Вариантов - море! Каждый инструмент надо смотреть. Например, встречаются те же Weltmeister Stella глухие в *опу, и звонкие, как итальянцы. Связка голос - корпус часто не предсказуема.
А по поводу "веса и нажатия", это к мастеру. Хороший специалист всё сделает под Вас (в разумных пределах, естественно).
Мощного баса, как просите Вы, у аккордеонов не бывает. Это мнение аккордеониста с сорокалетним стажем (исключение - цельнопланочный АККО). Да он (бас) Вам и не нужен. Скорее всего будете играть под минус. Опираясь на свой прошлый эстрадный опыт советую Вам сразу купить хорошие аккордеонные микрофоны. Это решит целый ряд проблем (с тем же басом в частности).
Удачи в выборе.


----------



## eXi (8 Окт 2012)

А что можете конкретно посоветовать из подзвучки? Прищепку или проводить во внутрь с выходом на джек?


----------



## SDmitriy (27 Фев 2013)

Я уже третий год играю на Weltmeister Meteor 7/8. Аккордеон довольно звонкий и не очень тяжёлый, для эстрады вполне приемлемый вариант. Бас там действительно не ахти, но для исполнения вальсов, джаза и т.д. хватает с головой. На мой взгляд, это инструмент бюджетный - недорогой и достойный. Безусловно, если располагаете более объёмными финансами , то лучше брать Vignoni или Victoria - вот это по-настоящему лёгкие, отзывчивые и благозвучные инструменты. (Италия, что тут скажешь...)


----------

